# EZ Pro Dovetail Jig



## Arcola60 (Nov 16, 2011)

I just tried out this dovetail jig. I took my time, using a dial indicator I centered my guide bushing. I used an adjustable parallel to set the bit height, and depth gage on the jig. I also purchased a better quality dovetail bit.
Yes I know it might be a bit much, but it produced perfect dovetails the first time with no test cuts.
I made a simple box out of 1/2" cedar.
The dovetail jig did what it was supposed to do, produce accurate dovetails. It is not a high end jig, but it is versatile and functional. I also cut dovetails by hand. I was just looking for options.
I have read mixed reviews about this jig. I have no complaints so far, for the price.

Ellery Becnel


----------

